# Holiday



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm off to the sun, for a month, with no more than a Kinetic divers and a gold Omega to slake my horological appetites for that time.

Now while I'm away, you all be good and play nicely!

Later.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

We will :angel_not:

Have a great time Chris.

Sam. :cheers:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

We promise to be good. Honest. :hypocrite:

Have a great holiday Chris, enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

chris l said:


> Now while I'm away, you all be good and play nicely!




:naughty:


----------

